# Wer kennt den Fisch, den wir in Norwegen gefangen haben?



## Fischkathi (26. August 2013)

Bei unserer 11. Norwegentour haben wir im Bomlofjord Fische gefangen, für die uns bisher noch niemand einen Namen nennen konnte. Wir haben Sie aus der Tiefe 130 - 150 m geholt. Sie hatten ganz große Augen, waren mit durchsichtigen Schuppen besetzt, die sich leicht entfernen ließen, waren ca. 40 - 45 cm groß und haben super lecker geschmeckt. Ein Lachshering kann es nicht sein, der wird ja nicht so groß. Unser Vermieter meinte, dass es eine Fischart sein muss, die aus dem warmen Süden nach Norwegen gewandert sei.#c
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen? Ich würde mich sehr freuen.|laola:


----------



## PhantomBiss (26. August 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch, den wir in Norwegen gefangen haben?*

Ich hab keine Ahnung von der Art aber er sieht faszinierend aus! Sehr tolles Tier!


----------



## aalex (26. August 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch, den wir in Norwegen gefangen haben?*

Das ist der so gennante "Fielmann glotzer"
kein plan noch nie gesehen


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. August 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch, den wir in Norwegen gefangen haben?*

Für mich ein Goldlachs. :m


----------



## 2911hecht (26. August 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch, den wir in Norwegen gefangen haben?*

Würde auch Goldlachs sagen.


----------



## Sneep (27. August 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch, den wir in Norwegen gefangen haben?*

Hallo,

schließe mich mit Goldlachs an.

Extrem grosse Augen.
Augendurchmesser grösser als Schnauzenlänge und Rückenflosse begint auf gleicher Höhe wie das Ende der Brustflosse.

SNEep


----------



## Dorschfluesterer (27. August 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch, den wir in Norwegen gefangen haben?*

Das ist ein Goldlachs


----------



## Honeyball (27. August 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch, den wir in Norwegen gefangen haben?*

Ist euch das Gurkenaroma nicht aufgefallen?
Das ist beim Goldlachs zwar nicht ganz so ausgeprägt wie bei den Stinten aber doch deutlich zu merken.
Es wundert mich etwas, dass die Norweger die nicht gleich erkannt haben, denn wenn man zufällig die Tiefen erreicht, in denen die sich aufhalten, gehen die doch eigentlich recht gerne an den Haken. Mit Makrelenvorfach oder kleinen Fischfetzen am Einzelhaken lassen sich die recht gut in Tiefen über 120m gezielt befischen. Ich kenne sie eigentlich nur als Beifang beim Rotbarschangeln.


----------



## B.Mech (27. August 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch, den wir in Norwegen gefangen haben?*

Goldlachse auf Naturködermontage ist Top


----------



## Fischkathi (2. September 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch, den wir in Norwegen gefangen haben?*

Vielen lieben Dank für Eure Hilfe. Endlich hat dieser Fisch auch einen Namen. Im Gästebuch habe ich von Goldlachs gelesen. Ich konnte den Namen aber nicht zuordnen. Wäre echt mal interessant, wie dieser Fisch zu seinem Namen gekommen ist. Von Gold ist ja nichts zu sehen. Ist wohl eher der Geschmack, der dem Fisch den Namen gab.:vik:

In diesem Jahr hatten wir auch ein Neunauge mit einer Makrele herausgeholt. Auch ein sehr interessantes Tier. Es hatte sich an einer Makrele festgesaugt.|bla:


----------



## 2911hecht (2. September 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch, den wir in Norwegen gefangen haben?*

Hier stehts mal genauer. http://www.ruteundrolle.de/praxis/wer-bin-ich/189-der-goldlachs


----------



## Jose (3. September 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch, den wir in Norwegen gefangen haben?*



Fischkathi schrieb:


> ... Wäre echt mal interessant, wie dieser Fisch zu seinem Namen gekommen ist. Von Gold ist ja nichts zu sehen. Ist wohl eher der Geschmack, der dem Fisch den Namen gab....



wie schmeckt denn gold? :m


----------



## Stulle (3. September 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch, den wir in Norwegen gefangen haben?*

Warscheinlich soll er schmecken wie lachs und die farbe von gold haben, zumindest laut dem händler der ne ladung davon verkaufen wollte und nen deutschen namen brauchte:m


----------

